# Allergic to Milo?



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Day care cost*

Gotta place near me at £8 A day. Is this reasonable?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dee123 said:


> Gotta place near me at £8 A day. Is this reasonable?


Is this for doggie day care??? If so £8.00 per day is an absolute bargain..one near where I live charges £21.00 per day


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow - that's amazing! Very low indeed

Turi x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Very cheap - most dog walkers charge £10 just for an hour's walk.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Very cheap - most dog walkers charge £10 just for an hour's walk.


Was going to say the same!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

All depends on the definition of 'day care' could be 8 hrs in a crate for all you know!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Think I have just seen you dog for sale on preloved?? Was your son allergic to your dog in the end??


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

sorry im going to make a few enemies here but why have a dog if it has to go in to day care !!! i feel the same about babies why have them if you have to have a stranger take care of them sorry its not right janice x


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Pollypiglet said:


> All depends on the definition of 'day care' could be 8 hrs in a crate for all you know!


My thoughts too. The trainers I use do day care and charge £22 per day, but the dogs have almost constant activities and play, with a little time for snoozing of course. I haven't used it but people who have say their dogs come home happy but sooo tired. 

If it's the kind of "day-care" where they're just kennelled all day then surely they'd be better off at home. 

But then again it's just possible you've found a complete bargain...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

If I lived in a large town or city then a doggy day care activity centre would what I would look to have as a business. Like everything if it's done really well then it can enhance the dogs quality of life and just becomes part of their normal routine.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well the daycare actually seemed very good. I guess the price is cos of where I live. Just a small town. There are heated kennels for resting and large playing fields. Open for 11 hrs 7 days a week. Lots of socialization. I am not working at the moment so don't need full time daycare. Looking to send Milo there once a week for four hours when I need to catch up on my studies. I am doing a part-time postgrad course and have exams coming up. He is well taken care of and right now practically has an umbilical cord attached to me!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

romeo said:


> sorry im going to make a few enemies here but why have a dog if it has to go in to day care !!! i feel the same about babies why have them if you have to have a stranger take care of them sorry its not right janice x


Janice I can not agree with you this time...otherwise kids ( and dogs) become the privelidge of the rich. Some people can simply not afford to stay at home..many mothers have terrible feelings of guilt about having to work but they have no choice. If you make the right choices for care things can work out well for all parties involved.

Ps: in an ideal world I would agree with you...


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Also found obedience classes at £4 a session. Each session 45 mins to an hour long. Is this also reasonable? I have good feedback about the classes and it's just in a nearby village.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Think I have just seen you dog for sale on preloved?? Was your son allergic to your dog in the end??


More tests will be done tomorrow but I don't believe he is allergic! No one is allergic to anything in my family so the chance is minuscule.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Janice I can not agree with you this time...otherwise kids ( and dogs) become the privelidge of the rich. Some people can simply not afford to stay at home..many mothers have terrible feelings of guilt about having to work but they have no choice. If you make the right choices for care things can work out well for all parties involved.
> 
> Ps: in an ideal world I would agree with you...


Well said Colin. I couldn't reply earlier as this comment made me so angry.

I live on my own and have two dog walkers i use. Jo (the main dog walker) is a friend who has 4 kids and 2 dogs. Betty LOVES being there as the dogs are her best buddies and the three youngest children (all boys under 11) love Betty. She gets taken for walks, plays in the garden, plays with the kids and comes home exhausted and happy. Jo even text me this morning to sat how excited Betty was to see her when she picked her up and how excited her boys were to see Betty!!

I'd love to be at home but I couldn't afford to, but am lucky to have two fab dog walkers who love Betty and Betty loves going too. 

And like you Colin, in an ideal world I'd not need to work and would have more dogs!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Janice, surely if breeders only sold to families that had a full-time carer at home they wouldn't be able to sell all their pups? Just a thought...


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

You totally edited the first post which had been about your son possibly being allergic to Milo so this thread has me confused as how it ended up being about daycare.

You may know the cockapoo on Preloved as it is in your area and around Milos age and a wee flat coat like him.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I pay £10 for day care at a local kennels. The dogs are not kennelled, they have several exercise fenced field areas and an indoor play area, this means the dogs can be divided up according to temperament. If the kennel owner doesn't know a dog, or is unsure about it, she keeps it separate. There are resting and sleeping areas, Izzy usually gets to sleep on the sofa in the office near her log burner! Izzy went once a week for socialisation until quite recently. The owner chooses appropriate dogs for her to be with. It is brilliant, it is cheap because of where we live. I have used it overnight on some occasions and then the charge is £12. The day hours are 08.00 to 18.00.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Well said Colin. I couldn't reply earlier as this comment made me so angry.
> 
> I live on my own and have two dog walkers i use. Jo (the main dog walker) is a friend who has 4 kids and 2 dogs. Betty LOVES being there as the dogs are her best buddies and the three youngest children (all boys under 11) love Betty. She gets taken for walks, plays in the garden, plays with the kids and comes home exhausted and happy. Jo even text me this morning to sat how excited Betty was to see her when she picked her up and how excited her boys were to see Betty!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was pretty cross about it too...some people might think it
is ''just not right'' to make a living out of breeding dogs.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Janice, surely if breeders only sold to families that had a full-time carer at home they wouldn't be able to sell all their pups? Just a thought...


Breeders can never know for sure what kind of life their pups are going to have after they leave them - despite their best efforts. Point in case... I have a 
Jandaz Cockapoo that lives in the next road to me that IS home all day on it's own... however it is walked for and 60 mins in the morning, 20 mins at lunchtime and 60 mins in the evening and is perfectly happy.
Just because owners may be at home all day does not NECCESSARILY mean they are GOOD dog owners..I have witnessed this many times.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Soo said:


> You totally edited the first post which had been about your son possibly being allergic to Milo so this thread has me confused as how it ended up being about daycare.
> 
> You may know the cockapoo on Preloved as it is in your area and around Milos age and a wee flat coat like him.


The advertiser on preloved has the same user name ( dee123) so am confused also.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Breeders can never know for sure what kind of life their pups are going to have after they leave them - despite their best efforts. Point in case... I have a
> Jandaz Cockapoo that lives in the next road tom that IS home all day on it's own... however it is walked for and 60 mins in the morning, 20 mins at lunchtime
> and 60 mins in the evening and is perfectly happy.


Sorry Colin, I was being slightly tongue-in-cheek 

I assumed that a lot of breeders sell to people who work - if they didn't they wouldn't have enough customers!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know but I just wanted to make this point


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

im a breeder but im also a dogwalker/sitter and if everyone with dogs didnt work i wouldnt have a job.i wont sell a puppy to someone who works long hours and if they do work i discuss with the family what they plan do the hours they do work.i would be a hypocrite if i banned all workers,we dont all have the privilege not to work x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm confused as to the title of the thread being about being allergic to milo, but then the post is about day care, just wondered why it was different?

& I agree, it's not fair to say that anyone who works can't own a dog, things can be put in place to ensure the dogs best interests are at heart. The people who don't work & are home all the time certainly may not be the best choices in half the cases anyway! :/

Although my mum & dad would never let us have dogs until last year because they both worked full time, but now mum is at home all the time so we have two  But we made that choice, it's unfair to assume that no one working can have a dog.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I pay £10 for day care at a local kennels. The dogs are not kennelled, they have several exercise fenced field areas and an indoor play area, this means the dogs can be divided up according to temperament. If the kennel owner doesn't know a dog, or is unsure about it, she keeps it separate. There are resting and sleeping areas, Izzy usually gets to sleep on the sofa in the office near her log burner! Izzy went once a week for socialisation until quite recently. The owner chooses appropriate dogs for her to be with. It is brilliant, it is cheap because of where we live. I have used it overnight on some occasions and then the charge is £12. The day hours are 08.00 to 18.00.


 Thanks for this post. Gives me things to look out for at the daycare before deciding to send Milo there.


----------

